# Looking to re-create my first Schwinn



## chbpe (Nov 18, 2012)

It was a Schwinn Hornet Deluxe possibly 1958 or 59 - midweight

It had a two tone electric green paint job with a two tone green / cream seat

Horn in the frame

2 speed Bendix coaster break

2 speed lever on the handle bars

Is there someone I can reach out to here in the Forum in helping me try to recreate or locate a start for this bike?

Thanks - 

chuck


----------



## chbpe (Nov 24, 2012)

Any experts out there with a Hornet Deluxe that will work for me?


----------



## chbpe (Dec 2, 2012)

*Looking still*

WOW!!

110 to 0.

This must really be a rare bird.


----------



## Boris (Dec 2, 2012)

I would start looking at ebay to see what's out there and give you some idea of what these are selling for. This is not going to even approach being a cheap undertaking. You might at least try putting a WTB ad on Craigslist. I'd for sure put a WTB on the CABE. And I highly suggest buying as complete of a bike as possible. Piecing this bike together would end up costing you much more.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 2, 2012)

*I got your sprocket*

If you decide to piece one together i have the sprocket.... 15 bucks shipped... Decent chrome


----------



## skydog (Dec 3, 2012)

here's a nice '52: http://www.schwinnbikeforum.com/index.php?topic=20537.0


----------



## mruiz (Dec 3, 2012)

*this one*




This is a december 2 1958, for 1959 moder year Corvette. Chrome is nice, small ding rear fender. Front wheel was stamp 3 times
at the Chicago factory. Never seen one like it. 200 and it's yours.


----------



## chbpe (Dec 7, 2012)

*My old Schwin recreation*

Thanks to all who responded. 

Dave Marko - going tonight to WTB on the CABE.

SJ_BIKER - please send me more detail! The hub seems to be one of the hardest!


----------



## chbpe (Dec 28, 2012)

*My old Schwinn recreation*

Still want the hub.

Email here?


----------



## chbpe (Jan 9, 2013)

*My old Schwinn recreation - still looking for advice .... 1959 Hornet Deluxe 2 spd*

Still nothing firm on advice or offers for parts.

Anyone?


----------



## chbpe (Jan 18, 2013)

one more try


----------



## chbpe (Jan 27, 2013)

Thanks to all who helped! 450x!


----------

